# [network] Plus de réseau

## mytDRAGON

Bonjour, désolé de vous redéranger. Pendant l'install de gentoo, j'avais du réseau. Je l'ai configurer en enp0s3 car je pouvais pas en eth0. Après le reboot, j'ai plus de connexion.

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=424755network.png

J'ai configurer les dns de google dans /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## mytDRAGON

Finalement j'ai abandonné l'idée du manuel, j'ai utilisé DHCP, ça fonctionne.

----------

